# Nuts In The Mazzer Syndrome



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First became aware of NIMS when upgrading the grinder some months ago. NIMS often starts as In Your Dreams (IYD) - characterised by the better half adopting an unreasonably rigid intolerant posture and develops into NIMS with alarming speed. No way could I convince the better half of the merits of a big burr ex-commercial grinder. The clincher for her was the height and how it would clutter up the worktop. So it's time to man up guys. Have you been a victim of IYD and/or NIMS? There is help out there - self help groups like the Big Grind Off offer support and ways of overcoming these pervasive conditions.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Luckily NIMS does not apply to me in the uk as I am left to my own devices and as such man cave rules apply, however in Italy I suffer acutely from NIMK (not in my kitchen) so not only am I not permitted a mammoth grinder, but I am not permitted a grinder at all nor a machine unless it is small hexagonal goes on the stove and can be put away in the cupboard. Thankfully I have BAT C therapy available at a very reasonable price ( bar around the corner)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am a real man, and do not suffer any of these problems. i told my wife, 29years ago when I turned up 45 minutes late at the alter, that I wore the trousers in my house and she had better not forget it. I enjoyed that dream and it comes back quite often. I discuss everything, most things, nothing with my wife and am usually very vague when it comes to size, which they do not understand anyway. Mine has small feet and I constantly tell her thats so she can get nearer the kitchen sink.

When I replaced the Classic with a Heavenly, even I was wondering just how I would get that one past her, but I did in the end. The Classic became an Expobar Leva, at which point it came back into the kitchen from the garage. The I thought, hang on, stick in back in the garage and tell her she cannot come in, unless it is to clean, so that became my little shrine area, that I often retreat to.

So, to conclude, just remember, never question your wifes judgement, after all, look whom she married

I suspect, going by the lack of responses to this thread, it has struck a chord then!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,no problems in my household,I do what I wants and the new kitchen is designed around the bosco,might have made sure the missus has a baking section to soften the blow a little oh and make my cakes,loooool


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There is help out there - self help groups like the Big Grind Off offer support and ways of overcoming these pervasive conditions.


". . . the second rule of Grind-off club is you do not talk about Grind-off club . . ."


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't believe you mentioned it on here, you have broken the third rule of Grind off


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Please don't mistake the grindoff for the "BIG Grindoff" as that will be an event that dreams are made of, if you attend the "BIG grindoff" then a likely outcome will be the ubiquitous IYD and if you grow some and actually buy one of the said banned items then pray to god it is not a mazzer as you really dont want to be subject to the other consequence!!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Result, i broached the subject of the possibilty of a compact lever making its way into the kithcen in rome, the response was surprisingly good, the parameters were that it had to be italian, simple to use, compact enough to fit in the cupboard, and a nice looking machine. Hmmmmmmmmm so many choices


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

No chance of a plumb in then?


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Just watch it, some of you boys! No sexism allowed on this forum. Us girls can like machines too!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Caravel in rosso,crackin'


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

alisingh said:


> Just watch it, some of you boys! No sexism allowed on this forum. Us girls can like machines too!!


Absolutely not. Just for the record, I've been on enough equality, diversity and inclusion seminars to last me a lifetime and beyond and not once did any of the presenters mention espresso machines - curious that!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> No chance of a plumb in then?


Is that a euphemism??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let me add my two penny worth . In many the respects the kitchen is my kingdom, I do 99% of all the cooking , and just as much of the washing up . Things to get questioned , the big sabatier knives , why do you need another sauté pan, but the food on the whole is good , and I even cook vegetarian occasionally to ease mrs boots conscience.

The coffee machine has so far been accepted , and I have tried or describe the size of the incoming grinder. I occasionally get the rolled eye syndrome . I tend to end with OSG ( over spend guilt ) when I get a new toy , and then I try and equalise it out by lavishing something of equal value on the good lady - EOJ ( equal oppurtunity jewellery ) . So I get my toys but a a very deep price ,,,,,,,,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Caravel in Rosso........that would be mine then! His is boring grey Mark!

Ali, whats my chocolate lab doing in your avatar?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Let me add my two penny worth . In many the respects the kitchen is my kingdom, I do 99% of all the cooking , and just as much of the washing up . Things to get questioned , the big sabatier knives , why do you need another sauté pan, but the food on the whole is good , and I even cook vegetarian occasionally to ease mrs boots conscience.
> 
> The coffee machine has so far been accepted , and I have tried or describe the size of the incoming grinder. I occasionally get the rolled eye syndrome . I tend to end with OSG ( over spend guilt ) when I get a new toy , and then I try and equalise it out by lavishing something of equal value on the good lady - EOJ ( equal oppurtunity jewellery ) . So I get my toys but a a very deep price ,,,,,,,,


Same here..i get new grinder she wants UGG boots. I get new speakers she wants 2k diamond ring.....sigh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Same here..i get new grinder she wants UGG boots. I get new speakers she wants 2k diamond ring.....sigh


Jesus don't start me on diamond rings ......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I find sound reason and argument is cheaper than resorting to mere bribery.......then I wake up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I find sound reason and argument is cheaper than resorting to mere bribery.......then I wake up.


I know that feeling .......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

And you like to keep your jacobs where God intended!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Jesus don't start me on diamond rings ......


Although mrs boots chose the new speakers for the living room, so she can be accomodating at times .,,,,


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont have a Mazzer to put them in as even a mini was deemed too large!

Paul


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how did you manage to get the duetto in?


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I just told the wife we were getting a new grinder ,

then asked if that was ok what one would she like!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

bignorry said:


> I just told the wife we were getting a new grinder ,
> 
> then asked if that was ok what one would she like!


Ah, the direct approach - high risk but clear and to the point - no mucking about - very male - like it. But did timing come into it too? Did you have a fall back strategy if she had said no? Just one thing, when you asked your wife which one she would like, were you referring to the colour???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So this was the conversation last night re kitchen and coffee machines.

Mrs b - " Look I really don't care what you do with the kitchen ...."

Me-" really ? "

Mrs b- " we'll apart from move the spice rack, and you can't have that counter space there, and hmm if you move that there the cupboard door won't open...."

Yes I can see I have complete control over the kitchen......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, complete freedom.....but subject to conditions.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You guys need to man up or move out, or get a cabin at the end off the garden


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Are me and spukey gonna fit in a basin at the bottom of ya garden


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

All espresso machines are this size!

Unfortunately it was discovered that grinders could be smaller!

Paul


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You guys need to man up or move out, or get a cabin at the end off the garden


Yeah, but who brings you your hot choc night cap and tucks you in??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> You guys need to man up or move out, or get a cabin at the end off the garden


....and checks your bed for creepy crawlies.....I want my teddy bear.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mazzer? pfffftt. Slotting the Royal in, that battle was easy!

Try getting one of these in your kitchen and the strained conversations with the other half......

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/ditting-swiss-grinders/Ditting%20Swiss%20KF1203%20Retail%20Grinder


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Mazzer? pfffftt. Slotting the Royal in, that battle was easy!
> 
> Try getting one of these in your kitchen and the strained conversations with the other half......
> 
> http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/ditting-swiss-grinders/Ditting%20Swiss%20KF1203%20Retail%20Grinder


I've bid on a few of those in the past in addition to my Royal. I think I would be relegated to the shed if I tried to put it in the kitchen though!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> I've bid on a few of those in the past in addition to my Royal. I think I would be relegated to the shed if I tried to put it in the kitchen though!


Ah, but if you had been successful where would you have put it?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

With a ditting Location is secondary to burr size and uni-modal particle distribution ; )


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, but if you had been successful where would you have put it?


I hadn't really thought about that! Just another surface in the kitchen probably - I do most of the cooking anyway 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

i have only seen one used for filter coffee at Colonna and Smalls. They are huge.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes 34 inches tall & 40kgs...dwarfs Roy.

But the grind quality!!!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats outrageous - when I want a new (and probably larger grinder), I will start negotiations high with the wife at this and work my way down to what I actually want which will be a fraction of the size of that monster! Superb.


----------

